# Fat upper pubic area.



## Glitter_berry

OMG has anybody else experienced this. I have a fat hooha now. Why? Everything on the net says this will only go away with surgery? I can't afford surgery and even if I could I could spend that money on better things. 

Had anybody else had this happen in pregnancy and had it go away / lost weight there. :'( 

I know my husband doesn't mind. But I do. And I know there could be worse things, but its made me so self conscious. 
It's like pudgy fat on my pubic bone.


----------



## Foxy37

Do u mean it's swollen down there? xx


----------



## Glitter_berry

No it's not swollen or tender. 

It's just like the " triangle bit" where your pubic hair grows is fat :O 
I noticed it a bit after dd, but I put on weight everywhere so wasn't concerned. 

But then I was watching a program on TV ( embarrassing bodies) and this lady had a fat mons pubis. And I'm like ahh I don't want mine to ever get that bad!!


----------



## Moom7900

I'd say if it appeared during pregnancy, it should go away afterwards. Mine doesn't look much different, but that area kind of feels fat and swollen right now!! It's probably just the extra blood and pressure down there, or maybe pregnancy fat stores? I know you sometimes see people get extra fat there, but I'd say once the weight/pressure was gone it should go back to normal? 
I know that normally when I am due on my period, the whole area can feel swollen and uncomfy, and that's just due to extra blood etc.
It did make me smile tho that you said you have a fat hooha :D the joys of pregnancy!! 

XxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Glitter_berry

Moom7900 said:


> I'd say if it appeared during pregnancy, it should go away afterwards. Mine doesn't look much different, but that area kind of feels fat and swollen right now!! It's probably just the extra blood and pressure down there, or maybe pregnancy fat stores? I know you sometimes see people get extra fat there, but I'd say once the weight/pressure was gone it should go back to normal?
> I know that normally when I am due on my period, the whole area can feel swollen and uncomfy, and that's just due to extra blood etc.
> It did make me smile tho that you said you have a fat hooha :D the joys of pregnancy!!
> 
> XxxxxxxxxX

Thank you. I feel a little less paranoid now. 
And
Ha ha if that made you giggle then wait till I tell you why my husband is glad I now use this forum. 

Earlier in my pregnancy when my uterus was starting to stretch I felt alot of pressure down there and was convinced my hooha was FALLING OUT. Instead of simply asking on here it anybody else had pressure down there. I called my husband in and made him check that everything was still where it should be. 

( being on pelvic rest he wasn't too happy because nothing else come of it after we reassure everything was just fine :haha: )


----------



## Foxy37

i wish i could see mine lol xxx


----------



## Amsan

Foxy37 said:


> i wish i could see mine lol xxx

That's what I was thinking! Lol


----------



## Foxy37

i shave blind (not litterally )lol . I have thought about asking my oh to do it for me but i remember the state we got into when he waxed me once for a laugh . The waxing strip got stuck to my vag lip and thigh at the same time pmsl . So thinking of him with a razor isa little scarey xx


----------



## Moom7900

Ha you ladies are funny!! Glitter-berry, I can just imagine my husband's face if I asked him to have a good look down there, but no sex allowed :D he would, bless him, but I think he'd get frustrated :D 

And Foxy37, I just crossed my legs at the thought of having a wax strip stuck there!! I wouldn't let myself there with a wax strip, I'd probably stick it on the wrong bit and pull the lot off haha :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## qt_nurse

I've got that too glitter_berry, but I always have had it, even when I lost loads of weight... We all hang on to fat in different spots! If you just got it when you had your dd then maybe it will go away after this one and weight loss?


----------



## Princess Lou

I had this problem when I gained weight and rest assured that it DID go away when I lost weight. Assuming it is fatty tissue, it's no different to gaining weight on your abdomen, thighs, arms etc. Joys of pregnancy.


----------



## waitingfor

I think I got it last time although I couldn't see! After giving birth I noticed it was covered in stretch marks, just like my tummy, so I assume it got much bigger at some point! It didn't look/feel any fatter to me so it must have gone back to normal.


----------



## Ninagrrl

I've gained a little bit of weight there and am overweight anyway. Now that I'm starting to lose weight is actually worse because the skin is all loose and I can't do toning exercises to fix it until after baby is born. Anyway, it get bigger for me during pregnancy, and not swollen either, it is like an extension of the baby fat around my baby bump that I gain during pregnancy. Some is due to being overweight and it comes and goes with pregnancy and weight loss. The worst thing right now is that this skin folds over at my c-section scar and on hot days, moisture gets trapped and I get heat rashes.. and it's horribly painful.

I'm not on pelvic rest anymore but after several weeks of being scared due to bleeding early on, I just don't feel comfortable having sex. We do other things, just no penetration. Anyway, I imagine it's frustrating and my OH always rolls his eyes cause I'm like "Tell me how bad my rash is" and "help me put cream on it, it itches". He doesn't expect it to go anywhere but I know he sure would like it to.

We sure do go through a lot when pregnant but really, the guys do too. What we put them through. LOL


----------

